
LinkedIn just sent me this - endymi0n
Hi X,<p>To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on LinkedIn, we&#x27;re regularly monitoring our site and the Internet to keep your account information safe.<p>We&#x27;ve recently noticed a potential risk to your LinkedIn account coming from outside LinkedIn. Just to be safe, you&#x27;ll need to reset your password the next time you log in.<p>Here&#x27;s how:<p>1. Go to the LinkedIn website.<p>2. Next to the password field, click the &quot;Forgot your password&quot; link, and enter your email address.<p>3. You&#x27;ll get an email from LinkedIn asking you to click a link that will help you reset your password.<p>4. Once you&#x27;ve reset your password, a confirmation email will be sent to the confirmed email addresses on your account.<p>Thanks for helping us keep your account safe,<p>The LinkedIn Team
======
jeffmould
Not sure if it is related or not, but yesterday there was an article about
credentials that were stolen in 2012 being sold now.

[http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/19/linkedin-hack-
password/](http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/19/linkedin-hack-password/)

------
twotavol
Account breaches are so god damn annoying. That coupled with the stupid rules
for coming up with passwords (only 6-8 characters, a-z,A-Z,0-9 allowed!) makes
it really frustrating to keep track of and manage passwords for sites like
this.

Hurry up and solve the user identification problem, HN.

~~~
ChrisGranger
It's astounding to me that some sites _still_ limit passwords to such a small
number of characters. "Security? We're not even trying."

~~~
koolba
Even stupider are sites that require _exactly_ N characters. Also, they
usually pick small N for that as well.

~~~
speedyapoc
I know a local bank that limits password lengths to exactly 7, and the
contents of the passwords to ONLY DIGITS. I can't imagine how many users are
going to just use their phone number.

------
Teichopsia
I got the same email a few weeks ago and a few days later a similar one from
twitter.

------
chiragmehta84
Even I got same :(

